# chase127 ADA 45-P



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

A Rena XP1 is like ALOT:icon_eek: I'd go with the Eheim:hihi:

Are you sure there's an 18" 6700K T5 HO bulb?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

is it 6500K? idk, i havent found it yet but i know i'll have to replace the actinic. maybe go with another 10000K? 

and you can never over filter


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

does anyone know how many pounds one liter of AS is? i have about 13 lbs left and im wondering if i can use that.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

chris127 said:


> and you can never over filter


or you can be me and stick an HOB filter with about 100 gph+ on a 10 gallon and blow the carefully planted emersed hc all over your tank!!:icon_roll Like how you mentioned, I have never seen a 45-P journal and will look forward to seeing the final result.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol yeah its funny i was googling ADA 45-P and it came up with my thread, like the 3rd one down :hihi: i seriously dont know ANYONE with this tank!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

roy deki used to have one, im probably going to get one of these too for my LED experiment!! id like to see what you do with this!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do you have a link to his tank? i would love to see it! i know its just a stubbier version of a 10 but its trimless


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

it is 10 gallons, i dont think he ever got to setting it up, i saw it for sale at AAPE a long time ago.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

meh. so no inspiration... i'll have to see what i can do  

so if 9L is about 20lbs... and 6L is about 13lbs.... do you think i can cover it with 6L? i'll probably end up getting another 3L to be safe...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmm i found a better light  

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

the 18" saltwater version, obviously i'll replace the actinic


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

chris127 said:


> so if 9L is about 20lbs... and 6L is about 13lbs.... do you think i can cover it with 6L? i'll probably end up getting another 3L to be safe...


Well, it depends on the depth of substrate you want. If you wanted an average of 3" of substrate, you'd need 18"X10.5"X3" = 567 cubic inches = 9.3L

With an average of 2", it would take right around 6L


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's 2 45-P journals from APC...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/47262-jeffboyarrdee-s-ucla-45cm-ada.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/41436-jeffboyarrdee-s-ada-45cm.html

I like the second one -- Good idea on the lighting too. Find a ~36W square pin PC fixture that will take the 8000K ADA bulb, like this one: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9654+11418&pcatid=11418


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks for the journals roy! the second one is was great, the last picture he posted is something like i kinda want to do

as for the light, thanks for the idea, im still weighing all my options here.


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Congratulations.
On the amount of substrate. Two 3L would be plenty. But I'd go ahead and get the one 9L bag since it's not that more cost for future scapes. 

What kind of hoses and in/out pipes are going to use on your filter? 

I'm setting up a mini m right now and will have eheim 2011. Need to get some clear hose and clear pipes and looking right now.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i already have 6L of amazonia so i'm just going to order another 3L to be safe and i can always use that for emersed plants. 

for tubing idk yet, probably just the standard eheim tubing until i can get some lily pipes or something. 

whats the GPH on that 2011? do you think it would be good enough for 10 gallons?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mpodolan said:


> Well, it depends on the depth of substrate you want. If you wanted an average of 3" of substrate, you'd need 18"X10.5"X3" = 567 cubic inches = 9.3L
> 
> With an average of 2", it would take right around 6L


missed that post! thanks for the caclulations 

i dont want too deep of a substrate cause its a small tank. and since im adding rocks that should displace it some.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

put a vote in for your favorite light please.. 

NOVA SLR T5HO with 1 10000K and 1 6700K, 40W 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

or 

Single Satellite Compact Fluorescent with ADA 8000K 36W 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9654+11418&pcatid=11418

http://www.adgshop.com/8000K_PC_bulb_p/108-060.htm


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

2011/2211 would be more than enough for 10 gallon. I can't find them online, you may check at your LFS. Mine had one left the other day. There is also the 2232 which is the ecco model, which you can find online.

I had a 2213 on a 58 gallon plant tank and it kept the water crystal, so it's overkill on a 10, but would be okay.

I used one 3L bag of AS for my mini M and had some left over.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think im going with a 2213 for it. id go with a fluval 105 if they were cheaper, but i can get a 65 gallon rated filter for the cost of a 25 gallon rated filter. (even though those ratings are drastically overestimated)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd get the T5 since it'll provide more lighting overall...

I wish they'd come out with that before I bought the older version of it


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I'd get the T5 since it'll provide more lighting overall...
> 
> I wish they'd come out with that before I bought the older version of it


but will it provide _too much_ lighting? i think im going to go with the Current because i can get it to fit this tank and it will take the 8000K bulb.. but im not 100% sure on it yet. i still have some time before i order anything.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

One more benefit of the Current PC fixture is that it will sit up off the rim of the tank allowing you that _sweet_ bird's eye view of your plants. That's what open top tanks are all about!

Oh, moonlights are pretty nice as well


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> One more benefit of the Current PC fixture is that it will sit up off the rim of the tank allowing you that _sweet_ bird's eye view of your plants. That's what open top tanks are all about!
> 
> Oh, moonlights are pretty nice as well


lol, im sold! i'll be getting the Current light. i really wanna see the how the 8000K bulb works


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

new list! links are good  

ADA 45-P 
20" Current Satellite 1x40W 
ADA 8000K Power compact lamp 
1 3L of Amazonia


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm happy I've discovered this thread. I too am planning a 45-P, sometime in the next few months, and will definitely be following your ideas. :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Digsy said:


> I'm happy I've discovered this thread. I too am planning a 45-P, sometime in the next few months, and will definitely be following your ideas. :thumbsup:


i'll be glad to help roud: and im looking forward to your 45-P as well!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm going to put my order in with ADG shop this week so i can start my HC emersed. is there anything else i should be getting besides the tank, AS and bulb? 

and to those who have AS powder.. is it easier to plant in? i'll probably do a bottom layer of AS regular and a top layer of powder.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The powder is pretty easy to plant in IME


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> The powder is pretty easy to plant in IME


its not too light?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> its not too light?


It is a little light, but it held my hc down nonetheless


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

good. do you have regular AS? i know you have powder in your 2.5


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> good. do you have regular AS? i know you have powder in your 2.5


nope:icon_roll


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol i bet they weigh about the same. i'll go with the powder cause it will look nicer in a smaller tank


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

uggh! i hate this! i was just going to get 1 3L of regular.. then i said heck i should get powder it will look nicer.. then i was like heck i should get 2 3L so the majority of it is powder.. but the 9L bag is just $4 more than 2 3L..

see how they getchya?? :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> uggh! i hate this! i was just going to get 1 3L of regular.. then i said heck i should get powder it will look nicer.. then i was like heck i should get 2 3L so the majority of it is powder.. but the 9L bag is just $4 more than 2 3L..
> 
> see how they getchya?? :hihi:


lol, yep. 9L would be *plenty* for a 45 P


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah im going to have a pretty deep bed. probably 2.5-3 inches or so.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ordered it! hopefully it will be here Friday 

what i got... 
ADA 45-P
8000K PC lamp 
CO2 Grey parts kit 
one 3L of aquasoil regular


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ordered the light! should be here Friday too
20" Current single satellite 1x40W 

...but i think I have to wait til Christmas to open it since my parents, i mean Santa, bought it


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> Ordered the light! should be here Friday too
> 20" Current single satellite 1x40W





chris127 said:


> what i got...
> ADA 45-P
> 8000K PC lamp
> CO2 Grey parts kit
> one 3L of aquasoil regular


How much did it cost in total?:icon_eek:


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a 45-P and use a 2213 and I think it's just right. I have it sitting right next to the tank and use loc-line for in/outs (no hoses). The substrate is a simple dusting of fine black sand - just enough to cover the bottom. I use a modded desk lamp with the depot/hampton bay 6500K bulb/ballast. It's very low tech, with low light plants (windelov, floaters, etc), and a dedicated shrimp haven. I just threw it together without scaping or planning right after I noticed baby shrimp in another tank. The interesting thing is just how beautiful it is in all its simplicity. I have it sitting on a dresser in the master bedroom- I'll try to put some pics up here for you if you want. 

I think you'll love the 45-p!

I wish I would have known you wanted the ADA 8K NA bulbs. I have two in the box that will likely never be used.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> How much did it cost in total?:icon_eek:


not as much as i thought. i have $200 saved up for the project. the ADA stuff cost me $165 shipped and since my rents paid $65 shipped for the light its $230 total. i had already bought the CPD's from milalic (which should be here tomorrow) so i didnt include that in the cost. and i already have 6L of AS so i didnt include that either. lol or the stones i had already bought before i knew i was going to do a 45-P. oh yeah and i already have a Zoo med filter. so it would probably cost anywhere from $300-400 to start up this tank if i had bought every single item at once.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Captain Hooked said:


> I have a 45-P and use a 2213 and I think it's just right. I have it sitting right next to the tank and use loc-line for in/outs (no hoses). The substrate is a simple dusting of fine black sand - just enough to cover the bottom. I use a modded desk lamp with the depot/hampton bay 6500K bulb/ballast. It's very low tech, with low light plants (windelov, floaters, etc), and a dedicated shrimp haven. I just threw it together without scaping or planning right after I noticed baby shrimp in another tank. The interesting thing is just how beautiful it is in all its simplicity. I have it sitting on a dresser in the master bedroom- I'll try to put some pics up here for you if you want.
> 
> I think you'll love the 45-p!
> 
> I wish I would have known you wanted the ADA 8K NA bulbs. I have two in the box that will likely never be used.


please post pics! ive never seen a 45-P lol. i could probably use the lamps in the future since i think most people replace PC's once a year. are they new?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i hope everything comes monday. im getting anxious! :icon_eek:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

got paid this week! ordered a 2213


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

nice, i have an eheim 2213 for my rimless 10g and it does the job. i plan to use the same filter later on for a 60-p future project. =)


----------



## pmk00001 (May 16, 2008)

I have a 2213 on my 45p and it works great, I have a NOVA Extreme t-5 over it with two 20 watt 10,000k bulbs and DIY co2. For substrate I used Amazonia II.

It's not much of an aquascape but it grows plants like crazy.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i just got the current in the mail a minute ago. im not too impressed with it right now, the build seems really flimsy :| when the tank comes (hopefully today finally!) i'll hook up the 80000K ADA bulb and see how i like it


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ahaha as i was writing that post, the fedex guy showed up


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

and my dad just texted me that he bought a 75 gallon tank on craigslist!!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

my last two paychecks! (crappy cell phone pic)


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i cant see the pic


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

how bout now?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome! Set 'er up!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i wish i could! im waiting on some rocks and for finals to be over so i dont get too distracted.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice ADA stuff.
they have fany glasswork.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the tank is freaking awesome lol. i put the light on it and it glowed  

i still have nooo idea how im going to scape it


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lucky boi, lolz


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha i had to work for it  but $10 an hour isnt bad pay at all!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

niceee clean ADA and the mess beneath my desk


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

you should hang that sucker!!! it'd be tight!!! of a conduit bar


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thatd be sweet but i think im gona keep it on the tank


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh man, It might just be an empty tank right now but It's seriously making me want a 45p, I'm loving the foot print.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I've wondered why the 45-Ps weren't more popular. They're a great size. If I weren't on a Mini-_x_ kick myself, I'd get a 45-P for sure.

Have fun with this one!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah 45-P's are a great size, idk why theres not more of them around. 

it looks like im going to have to take this one pretty slow since i dont have hardscape yet!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the 45-P has a home...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

stuff just keeps coming!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

A big thanks to Steven Leeds, ive got more lava rocks coming!  i might get them by friday so i can get some sort of scape going. im still not sure if i want to add driftwood yet.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i just like taking pictures of it lol...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

you need some lily pipes for that sucker :icon_wink


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha you know i do! i just need the money first


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

but i agree with you, the empty cubes are so much fun to take pics of, i had a hard time stopping.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol i know, the ADA label glows!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Have you noticed how _clear_ the glass is?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Im glad the bulb works on that light. its good to know. congrats on your first ADA tank.:thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

cl - the glass is amazingly clear. although i havent filled it up yet, its still noticeable  

marimo - the bulb works great, nice and crisp white light. i almost want to replace the 2 coralife fixtures on my 20 with something that houses two of these ADA bulbs. and thanks


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i drilled the stand for the filter today. boy that was fun. i crammed a 14 inch filter + tubes into a 15 inch space! but anyway, it looks like this tank is going to inherit the rotala, blyxa, and ludwigia from my 20. and i have a vague idea of a scape in my head. we'll see how it goes!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its the 5th day since i planted and filled it.

i read that you should really get CO2 into the tank for the first week or two for the plants to establish themselves so CO2 is pumping like mad, my drop checker is yellow and the pH is less than 6.0 (im assuming, my test kit doesnt go that low) 

also, is it too early to go full EI? my fert routine is 1/32tspCSM+B + 1/32tspKH2PO4, and 1/32tspK2SO4 + 1/8tspKNO3, each pair of ferts on alternating days, and i change about half of the water every morning.

*edit*: i added phosphate dosing because i noticed the leaves were becoming clear, so do i need to dose sulfates anymore? thats alot of potassium going into the water :icon_eek:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What are the plants? Pics?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha pics later  i just planted them anywhere cause im waiting on driftwood and rocks to come so i havent scaped it yet

my plant list will be rotala green, blyxa jap, micranthemum umbrosum, eleocharis belem, tonina belem, and probably a small erio


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

quick update, its just growing plants right now since im waiting on driftwood. i just trimmed the rotala today and replanted the tops, it seems to be growing a half an inch a day  i have a minor diatom outbreak, but thats expected with a new tank and lots of ammonia. i really wish i could add some otos already! oh yeah, you can see my melted field of eleocharis 'belem', im really disappointed the USPS got it here late and it dried out  










lol i just realized how bad that picture is :hihi: the water level is so low cause when i stuck my arm in there to trim it overflowed


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Man the ADA tanks are so clean looking. Thats too bad about the 'belem' :-/


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh it looks good

Quick question, did the part that the arrow is pointing to come with the Eheim in the box? Because I seem to be missing it...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

MrJG said:


> Man the ADA tanks are so clean looking. Thats too bad about the 'belem' :-/


youre telling me! the glass looks like a diamond :icon_surp



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Oooh it looks good
> 
> Quick question, did the part that the arrow is pointing to come with the Eheim in the box? Because I seem to be missing it...


no its just a piece of tubing i cut to connect them. the eheim instructions suck, i know lol :icon_wink


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

tackled the foreground today! glosso is errrywhere. pics tonight, wish i could add an algae crew though  diatoms are everywhere!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nerite Snails!!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ammonia is still pushing 4ppm


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

uh oh, ive gone platinum 

anyway, nothing special. theres soo many diatoms :icon_roll but i bought some purigen so ammonia is down to .25ppm and the tannins are at 0ppm :tongue: 

oh yeah, a big box of goodies came from Bigals today. i got a new light for my 20, flourish iron 500ml, flourish excel 500ml, and some purigen. its like a second christmas!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

today was an eventful day.. wood came!  i tried scaping with all the plants planted and the water still in the tank. that didnt work out too well.. so i had to pull everything up and add the wood. then the plants came back. and now its clearing out the AS dust storm so i'll take pics later tonight.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dusty dusty amazonia sand storm... :icon_eek:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow that's cloudy lol


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks nice! Its definitely always a good idea to drain as much water out as you can before you do any kind of major re-scaping especially with the aquasoil. Do you do water changes with a python? If you can fit a small saucer with a tupperware dish in there for the refill go ahead and do a couple of large changes now that things are settling. Works like a champ. 

Looking forward to seeing a clear fts.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i totally drained the tank when i was smooshing the wood around lol, i guess i crushed alot of aquasoi  i'll do a whole bunch of water changes tomorrow to clear everything up


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

can anyone recommend a plant to plant in between the driftwood where the rocks are now? theyre just holding it down till its 100% waterlogged. i was thinking elatine trianda or even letting glosso grow up around it but im not sure..


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you wanted to make an island kinda scape, I would put your blyxa jap around the center there, and let those fill in, and have the driftwood poking out from the bal of blyxa. Then you can put the rest of the stems and what not behinf teh blyxa.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

I like the wood. whered you get it from?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Would petite work in the middle?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

badcopnofishtank! he deals in manzanita


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

fishbguy1 said:


> If you wanted to make an island kinda scape, I would put your blyxa jap around the center there, and let those fill in, and have the driftwood poking out from the bal of blyxa. Then you can put the rest of the stems and what not behinf teh blyxa.


im looking for more of a scape like this, where everything engulfs the driftwood


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do you guys think hygro roriama would fit in there?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, nice pic. That'd look awesome! Hygros tend to have bigger leaves don't they? It'd give a nice contrast to your other plants


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah ive got some coming (thanks a ton Orlando! ) 

i dont like petite that much anymore, idk why lol:icon_conf


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

heres a pic of roraima compared to HC...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Seems like a nice size. I'd go for it


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol i went for it! so with that and the rotala coming i'll just have to worry about it filling in  _which seems to be my weak spot_ :icon_redf


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


>


OMG is that the tank at the AFA store??? Because I was just there and I could have sworn I saw something similar to this

(I'm still high from going there; it's _that_ awesome)

Now lemme see what all this previous chat was about and I'll edit this post


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha yeah its from the AFA store i think, its on the adana-usa.com website gallery


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

did a water change, does it look clearer?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I really like the way the scape is going. Definitely looks a lot clearer. Just need some more time to settle. I can't wait for that glosso to fill in.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the look at this now! That woodscape is awesome!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> I really like the way the scape is going. Definitely looks a lot clearer. Just need some more time to settle. I can't wait for that glosso to fill in.


the glosso is growing really fast, i like it 



sewingalot said:


> I love the look at this now! That woodscape is awesome!


thanks!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice 

and they dont have that scape anymore at AFA, its been decommissioned forever


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh nice What's the list of plants?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> nice
> 
> and they dont have that scape anymore at AFA, its been decommissioned forever


i better save that pic then lol 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Oooh nice What's the list of plants?


here to stay: 
Rotala green "needle leaf"
Ludwigia arcuata
Glosso
Blyxa
tonina belem (just tops waiting to grow out)

waiting for a new home:
ammania sp. bonsai 
rotala nanjenshan 

soon to be receiving:
hygro roraima (around the dw)
rotala rotundifolia (back left and back side by the filter intake)


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Everything is looking great. I'm looking forward to seeing this grow in.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

cah925 said:


> Everything is looking great. I'm looking forward to seeing this grow in.


thanks


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, the tank looks awesome. 
i like the idea of letting everything grow over the drift wood, like in the picture. it'll look really cool. 

where'd you get the drop checker from? orlando?
and man, what kinda job do you have that pays $10? thats awesome!!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

and yeah, this is totally going to be a 5 star tank!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, the tank looks awesome.
> i like the idea of letting everything grow over the drift wood, like in the picture. it'll look really cool.
> 
> where'd you get the drop checker from? orlando?
> and man, what kinda job do you have that pays $10? thats awesome!!


i got the drop checker from aqmagic on ebay. i cater for 10$ an hour, but the jobs are scarce  



monkeyruler90 said:


> and yeah, this is totally going to be a 5 star tank!!


lol thanks although i dont think it deserves it... its barely planted! :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

a bit clearer...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice! i think you should use some jagged rocks like seiryu or ryuoh though, 2 round rocks make is seem funny looking, Lol

actually, you could do without rocks if you put something in the middle of the DW!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol yeah there just holding it down until its sunk, ill take em out in a week. it does look pretty funny :hihi: hygro sp. roraima is going there


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet, roraima is expensive stuff!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nah, not when you can find a good deal


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

looking nice!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

It should look good with the roraima as a center "bush" covering the wood base. As the Blyxa grows out it should look even better!


----------



## Dudun (Jan 3, 2009)

Tank is turning out sweet.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

roraima and guinea pigs(betta, otos, and endler) in!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ignore the water level, its evaporating faster than i can top it off :icon_neut


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

chris127 said:


> ignore the water level, its evaporating faster than i can top it off :icon_neut


mine has been doing that too! anyway, I like the placement of the roramia. Keep up with the trimmings to train it into a nice bush there in the middle.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet! any luck fixing the pipes?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

cah925 said:


> mine has been doing that too! anyway, I like the placement of the roramia. Keep up with the trimmings to train it into a nice bush there in the middle.


thanks  orlando has the best lookin roraima, i hope i can keep it that way! 



fishman9809 said:


> sweet! any luck fixing the pipes?


havent been around to getting the glue yet, too much school stuff :icon_eek: word of advice, dont go to high school 




jk, get an education :flick:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wish it was summer break again, lol

and im IN high school, lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh... well then drop out


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh yeah, the left side is reserved for rotala rotundifolia, its not staying bare


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> oh yeah, the left side is reserved for rotala rotundifolia, its not staying bare


Just like my tank:icon_surp

You could have told me you were going to do that; I could have sent you some too:hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

did you already order the rotundi? if not, maybe you should get something really special and nice, like rotala macrandra "japan"

btw, got the plants, really nice  thanks!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i got it in a trade from clwatkins so its all coo. i cant grow macandra  i tried


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

too bad! macrandra is amazing! meh, its a 10g man, u can fit anything in there, lol, i have over 20 plant spp. in my 30c


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> too bad! macrandra is amazing! meh, its a 10g man, u can fit anything in there, lol, i have over 20 plant spp. in my 30c


Wtf I only have like 11 species in my 10 gal and _that _seems crowded:icon_eek:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i have 7 sp  around 12 if you include algae and diatoms :flick: i like to keep it to a minimum so it doesnt get _too_ out of hand


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the new scape. Very cool.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Tank looks awesome. Is this where your going to use the rocks?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I like the new scape. Very cool.


thanks  



bsmith782 said:


> Tank looks awesome. Is this where your going to use the rocks?


no im keeping it just wood. i havent had much luck with creating a nice rock scape yet but that will be my 20 (after the HC and glosso grow)


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

what should go in these spots...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Has the rr I sent you not arrived yet?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha yeah i got it im just too lazy to plant it tonight.. ive got chem and apush tests tomorrow so theres no energy to stick my hands in the water :hihi: 

that and im letting my rcs clean it, who knows what kind of nasties are in your tank :flick: jk


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

in all reality, the DHG and blyxa should have been where the arrows are, then you would have more room to make stem bushes in the background


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

DHG? donde esta DHG? no tengo DHG... [/spanish]

i want the blyxa in front of the stems to get TALL. i like how tall it looked roybot's 60p


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

isnt that dwarf hairgrass back there on the right?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> haha yeah i got it im just too lazy to plant it tonight.. ive got chem and apush tests tomorrow so theres no energy to stick my hands in the water :hihi:


I feel ya  I had a chem test today and didn't know about it until I stepped into the room :icon_roll For apush there is a paper due tomorrow and the teacher hasn't even said what is supposed to be on the paper:icon_eek:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I feel ya  I had a chem test today and didn't know about it until I stepped into the room :icon_roll For apush there is a paper due tomorrow and the teacher hasn't even said what is supposed to be on the paper:icon_eek:


thats be best feeling in the world huh? 

''test today!" 

"what the F(#*@$&?!?!?!!!"


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> isnt that dwarf hairgrass back there on the right?


nope, all blyxa! :fish:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

some dhg would look nice

oh man, i remember apush in junior year. it was crazy hard but it was really really helpful. 
if you pass the test it'll save you a ton of money in college. i was able to get out of like 3 intro classes and get credit for a class worth 6000 words. its really worth it, what part are you studying right now?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

me and DHG arent on the best of terms. ive never been able to keep it clean of algae. 

progressivism! or, late 1800 early 1900. speaking of which, its time to read before the UF game :icon_roll


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> some dhg would look nice
> 
> oh man, i remember apush in junior year. it was crazy hard but it was really really helpful.
> if you pass the test it'll save you a ton of money in college. i was able to get out of like 3 intro classes and get credit for a class worth 6000 words. its really worth it, what part are you studying right now?


The FDR presidency and national parks for me
Chris- I wonder why you can't grow HG?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

cause its out to get me... theres square miles of it in my neighborhood but i cant grow it in a tank :icon_neut


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> The FDR presidency and national parks for me


the new deal part is really important to know, especially if you're taking ap gov next year. 

i loved FDR, he was awesome


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> what should go in these spots...


Some lovely Crypts


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Some lovely Crypts


that sounds nice lol


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

It's turning out really nicely! Any equipment choices you would make differently if you could start over? How's the light working out? I got my 45-P for Christmas and you've helped me make up my mind on a few things, like the Eheim 2213!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nah i love the light! its great for an open top tank since its raised a couple inches above it. i got the ADA 8000K lamp with it, so you can try that or the dual daylight lamp. the 2213 is great :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> nah i love the light! its great for an open top tank since its raised a couple inches above it. i got the ADA 8000K lamp with it, so you can try that or the dual daylight lamp. the 2213 is great :thumbsup:


how do you like the 8000k bulb?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> what should go in these spots...


Purple Bamboo seems to love my tank, maybe I should send you some


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

purple bamboo doesnt seem to fit this tank. maybe a crypt, staurogyne sp. or maybe some mini sword?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> how do you like the 8000k bulb?


compared to a combo of 6700K/10000K on my 20L, it looks so much more natural. its like ADA blends the two into one great lamp


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> purple bamboo doesnt seem to fit this tank. maybe a crypt, staurogyne sp. or maybe some mini sword?


yeah im thinking about some e tenn micro.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

chris127 said:


> yeah im thinking about some e tenn micro.


E tenn micro would look great!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

a wee update..



















and some ADA glamour


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice, it looks great. I'm glad to see the rotala growing


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its a growin! pretty quick too  

and i totally forgot i had tonina belem in this tank until i saw that last pic again lmao!


----------



## Winstonsmith (Dec 7, 2008)

I have to say that looks mighty nice!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks! 

once the stems grow to the top i'll trim them down and start shaping them!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Are those fishman pipes?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeup! theyre quite nice too


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh, and to those who say their plants dont pearl under the 8000K lamp, i say, do you have enough co2 and ferts? cause its like a bubble wand in there


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks great! love the DW and the depth is fantastic, how many gallons?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks  ~9.6 i think?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

beautiful! hey hey! glad you fixed em! lol which glue u use?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

locktite super gel! welds acrylic roud:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

good thing is also when plants grow it, you wont see the glue!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you found me out


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

nice, you should take a pic with the plants pearling


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tank is looking great chris.
i really like how the plants fit in around the wood.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks  im having a hard time figuring out what should go in front of the blyxa though...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

better camera 










i like hygro roraima!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you get your Blyxa to grow so well?!?!?!

Maybe Blyxa just doesn't like my tank


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its probably just melting in. mines doing that right now. its loosing some of its outermost leaves


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, for a while mine didn't grow very well either, but then I got this:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> im looking for more of a scape like this, where everything engulfs the driftwood



This was one of the show room tanks in AFA SF. They replaced it with a 90-P recently with rockscape and glosso. Tank is still maturing. Too bad they took out this masterpiece


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

post water change pictures










i like these shots  look at all my floating glosso!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks great man! I just love the ridges in that wood. It looks so gnarled.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i love the wood 

i think the overall green color of the tank is too overpowering. i want to take out about 20 stems of the rotala green in the middle and add a more contrasting red plant. i dont want rotala willichi or colorata, and the ludwigia arcuata isnt bold enough. any suggestions?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> yeah i love the wood
> 
> i think the overall green color of the tank is too overpowering. i want to take out about 20 stems of the rotala green in the middle and add a more contrasting red plant. i dont want rotala willichi or colorata, and the ludwigia arcuata isnt bold enough. any suggestions?


I was just talking with tg about this for my tank. I am going to try some ludwigia guinea but can't find any ATM


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

im thinking something a bit finer leafed.... but just as red lol.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Is the arcuata not working? How about rotala colorata? Check here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php
not sure why that link doesn't work..


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, or rotala macranda 'narrow leaf'


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the l arcuata just isnt red enough or bold enough to stand out. i might try Proserpinaca palustris


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Go to APC plantfinder and under "aquascape position" click "red"


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

already there


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i tried to get some pics of the pearling but i have a terrible camera....


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I hope the Rotala Green you sent me ends up looking like that


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it will, just keep it clado free


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW Chris. Nice looking wall of Sp. Green. What you you do to make it pearl? I have never seen mine pearl. But then again I use DIY CO2.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i keep my plants well fed roud: 

you can get pearling with DIY. i know on my 5.5 a long time ago i used DIY and my rotala pearled like mad and grew like an inch a week. im amazed i never got algae in that tank, i only did random dashes of flourish and the DIY was always fluctuating. lol :icon_roll


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

have you ever made out with your canister? ITS NASTY!!! i had to prime it again and i got a sweet rush of bacteria and poop in my mouth :confused1: 

anyway ive been dealing with some BGA in the foreground and i need to get some maracyn. i also dont like the rotala rotun too much, its not turning red and its almost to the top of my tank. its not a Fe deficiency cause im dosing plenty (which has led me to a minor gooey brown algae outbreak, but is all under control now :thumbsup i think CL just mutated some R. rotun into R. sp green in his 20 :hihi:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, nice pearling!
when i lowered my nitrate a bit my L sp mini and rotala colored red like crazy. ive heard thats how you make the red pop out on some plants.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its wierd, my plants seem to pearl more about 20 minutes after lights out? i probably should know why, we just covered plants in bio last week.. :icon_conf


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> i think CL just mutated some R. rotun into R. sp green in his 20 :hihi:


HA! I was wondering the same thing. Why the !?#[email protected] isn't this turning red? It used to be red, but now it's not. Ah! lol I have never had rotala green in my life. I know I had rotun. and then I got some more from you, but it wasn't red, I thought it was because of light. Maybe you had some green?
I hope you don't mind me posting pics in your journal. You can see my previous red rotundifolia, and the newly added batch from you (green) next to it








Trimmed and replanted








Still some red mixed in there after some growth








Trimmed and more growth, but it's not red any more








And now I can't get it red to save my life?!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lmao i think we mutated some r rotun because back in the day when i received it the tops were bright pink/red.... it will now be known as Rotala rotundifolia var 'Chris'


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Can we get an updated FTS?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

in about 2 hrs when its lights on :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> in about 2 hrs when its lights on :thumbsup:


woah you turn your lights on late:icon_eek:

It's been 2 hours


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i only have a 6 hour photoperiod. its on when im home so i can enjoy it. my camera blows and i have recharge the batteries lol.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> yeah i only have a 6 hour photoperiod. its on when im home so i can enjoy it. my camera blows and i have recharge the batteries lol.


ha, I have the same photoperiod as you. On at 4 when I get home, and off a 10


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> ha, I have the same photoperiod as you. On at 4 when I get home, and off a 10


exactly roud:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Mine goes from 12-10:30

LOL


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude nice  do you have algae?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nope!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

took out the r rotun and l arcuata. i had to move a piece of wood i'll move it back tomorrow


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Your tanks never cease to amaze me:icon_eek:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looks nice, i like the rotala's bushy effect
have you tried some otos to clean up the glass?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats actually BGA. and otos dont eat bga  but im getting maracyn soon. and more otos. one disappeared....


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought you had taken the wood outor something...how bout some nana petites or some needle fern...?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah im getting some needle leaf for around the DW. what would look good on the left side?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright ive got some rotala vietnam coming for the left side.. i think i'll like it there. im also going to pull up about 20 rotala green stems on the left in the middle and replace it with echino angustifolia. sound good?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol I just compared the rotala green you sent me to the ones in your tank and I was like:icon_eek:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

does :icon_eek: mean theyre doing great?!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Weeeell...let's just say they're not as full/grown in as yours (and yours is soo awesome)


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

how are you dosing and injecting co2? i know you have plenty of light !


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CO2 is DIY and dosing is...the method that you PM'ed me


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha PM it back to me i want to revise it...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> i know you have plenty of light !


Oh yeah about that the floating Riccia is kind of in the way


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

for the left, i'd either use your foreground plant or some downoi perhapse, or some red e. tenelus...but then you would need other reds to even it out.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i have e tenn coming, are you talking about the bare spot in the back? foreground plants wouldnt work there...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

nah front left


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh yeah ive got the glosso filling in there and some e. tenn micro for that roud:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright so ive entered an algae phase.. well, not much algae as nasty organisms. bga is starting to take over the foreground and Spirogrya is starting to take over the driftwood and plants. im dosing 1/32tsp csm+b and kh2po4, and 1/8tsp kno3 on an ei schedule. the drop checker is always light green, and ive started to double dose excel every other day last week. im getting maracyn for the bga, but can the plants out compete the Spirogrya before i have a tankful?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i bought some maracyn to combat this BGA. do i follow the directions on the box for treating it? or do i overdose or underdose?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

treating antibiotics is only temporary. it will come back if the initial cause is not treated. i would try bumping CO2 up a little bit, adding N, and adding flow in the areas it is growing. then vacuum out as much as you can, and then dose antibiotics.
the CO2 will also help with the spirogrya.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

arrrgh i have to find a new spot for the CPD's then. theyre why i cant up the co2. fish are such a drag... anyone want some CPD's?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright im thinking about a minor rescape. moving the rotala green bush to the center of the tank, having blyxa and crypts around the bottom of the rotala, keeping the hygro in the middle, and maybe adding a big bunch of needle leaf in the center of the DW. sound good??


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

of course it does


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol alright now to stick my hands in the water...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

rescape = 40% complete. i trimmed and moved the rotala green, and added some rotala veitnam. the spirogyra is actually going away since ive been OD'ing excel every day  and the BGA should be dying soon as i scrape it every day and add Maracyn. the glosso still wont send any runners thuogh.. and i trim it a lot.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That wood is so cool. The tank looks better now IMO. I finally gave up on whatever rotala I had. It wasn't rotundifolia though lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha finally  where should the blyxa and crypts go? i kinda like where the blyxa is on the left side, maybe add a few more next to the glass and the intake, and put the crypt buy the vietnam? and on the right put some more blyxa in front of the wood and put the crypts next to the green?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesn't look _that_ different:hihi:

EDIT: Nvm, I see the difference:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah its not too different. i just shifted, trimmed, and added some things.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How long did it take for the rotala green to grow that...lush and thick?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

no idea. i just trim and replant the tops. it grows pretty quick ithough, it only took about 3-4 weeks to grow 6 inches.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well Chris, You've convinced me yet again to start a reef. I thought about it over the summer, but never got around to it. But now...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha dude i wanna do it soo bad! but i dont wanna go bankrupt :icon_roll i might make a 10g AIO this weekend...


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I like the Rotala in the middle. I may have to try something similar in my newest scape. Twin Crypts in the back corners also sounds good.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

is it going to be another 40 breeder?  i wish i was like you and had like an unlimited supply of those !!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> is it going to be another 40 breeder?  i wish i was like you and had like an unlimited supply of those !!


I think he said he still has one more, #4 LOL


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I think he said he still has one more, #4 LOL


 yeah the rotala looks nice in the middle. i like the new layout!

man, cah925 has some nice tanks. he has 4 40G breeders on this giant rack, it looks awesome when all the lights are on!! he has the nicest plants ive ever seen too. 

btw chris if you need some needle leaf or some hygro porto vehlo i'll be glad to raok you some, it has a bit of algae but nothing a bleach dip cant cure!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, another 40 Breeder. I originally bought these as grow out tanks, but got tired of the messy look all the time. So now I'm scaping them. I'm taking my time and letting ideas roll around in my head until I come up with something that I like. I don't want to build/tear down/build/tear down. I hope to leave each scape up for an extended amount of time. Hear's an older pic where I just started scaping. The top right tank was the only one done at the time.


----------



## jrafael (Jan 7, 2009)

chris127 said:


> arrrgh i have to find a new spot for the CPD's then. theyre why i cant up the co2. fish are such a drag... anyone want some CPD's?


Will you ship to tampa ?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> ha, I have the same photoperiod as you. On at 4 when I get home, and off a 10


omg I tried this (except it's from like 2 to 8), but I can't wait that long on the weekends:icon_sad:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

cah925 said:


> Yeah, another 40 Breeder. I originally bought these as grow out tanks, but got tired of the messy look all the time. So now I'm scaping them. I'm taking my time and letting ideas roll around in my head until I come up with something that I like. I don't want to build/tear down/build/tear down. I hope to leave each scape up for an extended amount of time. Hear's an older pic where I just started scaping. The top right tank was the only one done at the time.


you have really nice tanks man! and those plants are top notch. i wish i lived in gainesville so i could visit the store  



jrafael said:


> Will you ship to tampa ?


sorry, no 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> omg I tried this (except it's from like 2 to 8), but I can't wait that long on the weekends:icon_sad:


go outside and do something til then. or do your homework


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm putting off my reef dreams until the summer time so i'm feeling a rescape that looks something like this... you know if i lived by AFA i would probably be better at scaping


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> you know if i lived by AFA i would probably be better at scaping


You could be like an intern for Ugly Genius lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

that pic is from the ADA gallery in Niigata, lol, not AFA


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> You could be like an intern for Ugly Genius lol


or Amano  (no offense UG, you're the nano king around these parts of the hemisphere roud



fishman9809 said:


> that pic is from the ADA gallery in Niigata, lol, not AFA


dude dont rain on my parade.... 

haha i know. but i mean AFA has some BA tanks i would love to see in person. i need something real to aspire to!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

chris127 said:


> i'm putting off my reef dreams until the summer time so i'm feeling a rescape that looks something like this... you know if i lived by AFA i would probably be better at scaping


I think you just gave me the inspiration for my next tank. I'm off to see what kind of wood badcopnofish has. :icon_roll


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha 40br numero 4!! i look forward to it  say, cah, what plants are you keeping now? i need to go shopping again


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> i'm putting off my reef dreams until the summer time so i'm feeling a rescape that looks something like this... you know if i lived by AFA i would probably be better at scaping


i think if you lived closer to AFA you would totally go broke. you'd probably be in there every day spending every cent possible in order to get the best of ADA. sure your bank account would be dry but atleast your tanks would look amazing.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> i think if you lived closer to AFA you would totally go broke. you'd probably be in there every day spending every cent possible in order to get the best of ADA. sure your bank account would be dry but atleast your tanks would look amazing.


haha very true  although i dont think i would have to spend quite as much money on getting plants or fish shipped in. ive probably spent $200 alone in shipping! :icon_eek:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

good news is the algae is gone!!!  bad news is my rotala has some sort of deficiency, the lower leaves were falling off and the middle leaves are grey/clear almost. some of the stems were even breaking off at the base.. any ideas? i'll try to get some of it


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so4 or no3 maybe?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

here are pics of the deficient leaves...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

no pic updates cause the water is all yellow  i guess i'll need purigen 4E.

would the do!aqua musicman 10 diffuser be okay for this tank? i can upgrade to the plain do!aqua diffuser but the music man is so much cooler


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> no pic updates cause the water is all yellow  i guess i'll need purigen 4E.
> 
> would the do!aqua musicman 10 diffuser be okay for this tank? i can upgrade to the plain do!aqua diffuser but the music man is so much cooler


LOL! Musicman, I hate that movie.
But yeah, I think that the music whatever it is would work fine. I just got a dazs nano diffuser yesterday and it is awesome. I recommend it. Nice small size, the co2 comes out of the whole disk, and it has the little glass stem thing that looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oooh nice the dazs are good quality? im looking for fine diffusion through out the whole disk. did you buy it from GLA?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> oooh nice the dazs are good quality? im looking for fine diffusion through out the whole disk. did you buy it from GLA?


I got it from ebay.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-DAZS-...ptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item370115928467


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmm i think i want a cal aqua drop checker too


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> hmmm i think i want a cal aqua drop checker too


I got there nano glass pipes. They are awesome! I'm gonna try to roll out my mini m's journal today, and the pipes are on that tank, and so is the diffuser.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i wish i was able to get a real job. f$#%^@g school! :hihi:

cant wait to see what you do with the m.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i like the dazs small diffuser


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

why is it so long? i dont see a reason for the glass to go so far past the ceramic disk.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think it directs the bubbles a bit closer together as they float up the tank. its probably so you can place the filter outflow right into the stream of bubbles and the water will hit more of the bubbles and send them all through out the tank, instead of the water flow missing x% of bubbles that end up traveling straight up to the surface. kind of like how a sniper barrel increases the range/accuracy of a bullet (im watching shooter so that hit me as a good analogy:hihi


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright so i am SWAMPED with school and life and i really need to make this a low tech tank at least until the summer. so no weekly trimmings/replantings or algae control or meticulous fertilizing plans. be on the look out for a minor or major rescape soon...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaw sorry to hear that:icon_cry:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

May is gonna suck. i didn't clean my tank for that whole month. darn ap exams.

good luck with the tank!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

good news is im doing well in all my classes, but bad news is its cause ive been neglecting this tank for the past month lol. February was crazy :icon_eek 

im selling off my cpd's, im just not much of a fish guy any more lol. im gonna blast co2 for a while to try and get rid of spirogyra, bba, and some brown algae. i also need a bag of purigen because i dont think AS ever stops leeching tannins  

SO idk if im rescaping this thing. maybe just revamping it. or maybe i will rescape it. i do know that im pulling the glosso. its never grown horizontal for me, even with bi-weekly trimmings :/ 

but i got rewarded myself with some glassware for getting an A on my chem test


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha, I have that same co2 setup, except my diffuser is a little different


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its actually pretty good looking. im going to test out the diffuser soon  

but anyway i decommissioned the mini M today until further notice cause it was also deficiency city. word of advice to middle school kids and freshman/sophomores - DROP OUT NOW WHILE YOU STILL HAVE A CHANCE


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright newb question. how do i set the bubble counter and check valve up?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> alright newb question. how do i set the bubble counter and check valve up?


I think you just fill the bubble counter up with water, and hook the check valve up under the bc. Make sure the check valve is facing the right direction.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> but anyway i decommissioned the mini M today until further notice cause it was also deficiency city. word of advice to middle school kids and freshman/sophomores - DROP OUT NOW WHILE YOU STILL HAVE A CHANCE


Aaaaw you sure?

Don't you just fill the bubble counter with fluid and then attach it to the tubing?


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Hint re: the bubble counter: put some water in the CO2 line before the counter, and then add the gas pressure.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

You need some fluid in your bubble counter. I use mineral oil because it doesn't evaporate. Water will work but will need to be refilled frequently. The check valve should be set up so that the spring is on the end going into the tank. The CO2 pressure will push against the other side (moving the spring) and allowing gas to get through.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

brohawk said:


> Hint re: the bubble counter: put some water in the CO2 line before the counter, and then add the gas pressure.


thanks i'll try that! 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Aaaaw you sure?
> 
> Don't you just fill the bubble counter with fluid and then attach it to the tubing?


the water keeps falling out once it reaches the peak of the co2 outflow


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

idk, that glass check valve looks really cool but it doesn't work really well, it leakes a bit. i always find my tubing with water in the morning. i dont think it makes a tight enough seal. 

but to set it up, the slimmer side points down on the check valve. and yep its easier if you just put water in the line and then let it fill the bubble counter.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Also, once you've pushed the water up through the BC, the diffuser won't allow the water to drop back out (much) if you have to disconnect the gas for a moment.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> the water keeps falling out once it reaches the peak of the co2 outflow


huh?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright ive got it all set up, thanks! i didnt use the glass check valve because it didnt let too much air thru and i thought it might create too much pressure but the bubble counter is cool. and the dazs diffuser is awesome! such fine bubbles  i think im buying another.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> huh?


Gravity CL.  W/o pressure, the water in the BC falls back out, to the level of the outlet inside the BC. I.e. you then can't see the bubbles.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

brohawk said:


> Gravity CL.  W/o pressure, the water in the BC falls back out, to the level of the outlet inside the BC. I.e. you then can't see the bubbles.


what he said


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

but anyway im not sure sure about this low tech "upgrade" i guess ive just been scared to up my co2 cause of these precious cpd's that ive fallen into a bit of an algae problem. 

im sticking with stems and thats that


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> alright ive got it all set up, thanks! i didnt use the glass check valve because it didnt let too much air thru and i thought it might create too much pressure but the bubble counter is cool. and the dazs diffuser is awesome! such fine bubbles  i think im buying another.


Did you have the check valve backwards?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hahah nah i blew in it both ways, it didnt let much air out, and im perfectly content with the ADA valve


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hahahahah


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> hahahahah


What is this about? :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

idk i just thought it was oscar worthy


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

is prime supposed to smell like rotten bologna? cause mine does...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

chris127 said:


> is prime supposed to smell like rotten bologna? cause mine does...


Yep. Nice 'n sulphur-ey:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright good it scared me for a second lol...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hookay heres a wee update pic. its not very pretty though... zoomed is on there for purigen purposes only, im too lazy to open up the eheim


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh its nice and clear I should try Purigen sometime...but my LFS has it for $21...ugh


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its worth it. that water looked like p!$$ last night.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

chris127 said:


> its worth it. that water looked like p!$$ last night.


Yep, Purigen is one of my favorite products. I have had people come over and mention how well my Purigen tanks look compared to the non-Purigen. Tank is looking good by the way!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looking good! :thumbsup: Lovin' that driftwood.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks better  Don't change it just yet!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks guys!! im not changing the scape at all. im just gonna add more blyxa and some downoi (thanks zoo!) and probably some colorata if i can find some. oh yeah some MU is coming _finaally!_ (thanks roy!) and im still trying to find a home for these CPD's!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MU? I have some colorata in my mini m. If you are still looking for some when it needs a trim, LMK


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

micranthemum umbrosum, its an amano plant! well when are you trimming?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> micranthemum umbrosum, its an amano plant! well when are you trimming?


ah lol. IDK when I'm trimming, I just planted it the other day


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

well fert the hell out of it and send some my way!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

think pink!!!!  i added some colorata, MU, downoi, and a couple of tiny blyxa stems. its really hard to plant that back right corner so i didnt get to fit as much MU in as i would have liked... and sorry i suck at taking pictures  i'll get some better ones tonight


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

wow. your tank looks nice:thumbsup:


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

The tank is coming along real nice. Just need to get that foreground growing and you'll be set.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

chris127 said:


> ...its really hard to plant that back right corner so i didnt get to fit as much MU in as i would have liked...


Oh, don't you worry about that my friend. You'll have more than you know what to do with in no time:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks guys! idk what im doing for the foreground. i stuck some HC in there to experiment with, and we'll see how well my downoi does


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So you _did_ get my plants


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

a little flat but they got here. use a box next time


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris, this is looking great! I am loving the contrast of plants. Great eye for scaping.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks  heres a few more... excuse the floating ricca islands  i guess i should move those ricca rocks and that e. tenn finally. thats tomorrows job....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful. Your oto is cracking me up in the last picture. Camera hog!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

they like to get in the way


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

are labyrinth fish affected by high levels of co2? i wanna blast the takn but i dont want to get rid of my betta because he's grown on me


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> are labyrinth fish affected by high levels of co2? i wanna blast the takn but i dont want to get rid of my betta because he's grown on me


I don't think so. They breathe air. They are from places with low o2


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i thought that too, but i dont know if the chemical aspect of carbonic acid would harm the poor fish...


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

my gouramies seem fine whenever my tetras were near death. im guessing over the long run it wouldnt be good but i think over the course of a week or so they should survive. keep an eye on him while you crank the levels up


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright ive found a temp home for him while i gas this tank. now will someone PLEASE buy these CPD's?!?!?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

colorata perked up a bit..









my islands of ricca









and just for fun a 2.5g pico im setting up in my parents office. i have no idea where im going with this :hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

_My_ islands of riccia

where'd you plant the downoi?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> _My_ islands of riccia
> 
> where'd you plant the downoi?


2 of 4 are yours  

its blending in with the blyxa right now but its under the bottom left piece of manzanita. and ones just to the right of the needle leaf in between two pieces of manzanita.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Neat tank.
Why don't you trim your stem plants? That would help a lot.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

help how lol? i like the jungle look! i'll be going in there soon to trim some stuff out.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

wow I just noticed how light deprived the rotala green is (no offense)


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah, that's what I meant by 'help' = less scragly and no leafless bottoms.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah the lower 4" or so is kinda dead. ive gotta find something to cover it up.


----------



## ultasol (Jun 27, 2005)

You just need to get ahold of a few breather bags and a heatpack so you can ship those CPD's and they'd be gone quickly.

Heck, I'd take them if you shipped.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you and 10 others


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

holy haircut batman!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap your colorata looks awesome!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice, It looks a lot better :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

eh i dont like it. i like jungles


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You should move the heater to behind the rotala


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol im working on it....


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

idk why but my downoi and hygro roriama just randomly melted :icon_conf

but anyway heres my shot at an ada esque photoshoot. oh yeah, i added a big chunk of needle leaf(thanks stephen!)


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

hard to see what's going on... really underexposed...hard to tell what's going on. 2-3 stops less and maybe resize photos?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

^^^
Agreed. Looks kinda flat -- no depth of field. Try again and let's see -- This tank is sweet, and deserves better pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

macclellan said:


> hard to see what's going on... really underexposed...hard to tell what's going on. 2-3 stops less and maybe resize photos?


what are stops, im so camera camera challenged :icon_redf



roybot73 said:


> ^^^
> Agreed. Looks kinda flat -- no depth of field. Try again and let's see -- This tank is sweet, and deserves better pics! :thumbsup:


so like, take a pic higher or lower? or just increase the exposure? 

----

i'll try again tomorrow with a quality(10MP) camera and some different settings. my sister may be teaching me how to use the SLR soon so i might get better at this! at least i found a use for my hampton bay lamp guts lol. as for now, its off to study chemistry...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that he was just going for the silhouette pic.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lmao i had no idea what i was going for, i just thought that looked cooler than my usual shots :hihi:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

aim the backlight up more, that will help.
exposure compensation varies camera to camera. RTFM


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

It's a nice pic. Try moving the light down a little lower on the wall to soften that bright spot right in the lower middle section. Some other effects I've seen are placing a colored handkerchief over the light to diffuse it and add a little color, kind of like a sunset in the background.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice needle leaf. Wonder who sent such nice plants!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

macclellan said:


> aim the backlight up more, that will help.
> exposure compensation varies camera to camera. RTFM


i'll try that tonight. and.... what?? :confused1: i swear cameras are not my thing lol! 



cah925 said:


> It's a nice pic. Try moving the light down a little lower on the wall to soften that bright spot right in the lower middle section. Some other effects I've seen are placing a colored handkerchief over the light to diffuse it and add a little color, kind of like a sunset in the background.


will do  



rountreesj said:


> Nice needle leaf. Wonder who sent such nice plants!!!


i credited you i swear! it was a huge piece man. i had that and enough left to put in the 2.5  thanks! and i think im trimming your colorata tonight. its already at the top :icon_eek:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i peered into this tank for a good hour tonight and it hit me... 

i'd like to try something new. 

the question is, what?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

If you need some rocks, lemme know. I can always treck into the words, carry some back and send them to you for a trade of plants, or for money...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha i was gonna ask you to do that but i myself am more of a wood guy(no ****).... 

if i get around to setting up the 20L again im gonna do something like you have with the epiphytes, wood, and a pink stem. but that'll be a later project


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

10 dayssss....


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you want a pic, zoo? s&!$ happens when you stay home sick with the flu and the computer breaks. im just farming this stems right now until i decide on a scape (im 80% sure on one right now, but it requires $50 worth of rocks  so i need to keep on farming...)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, so what have you decided on?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

something like a rock formation in the middle, with some stems (rotala colorata and green needle leaf probably) coming out from behind it and some dwarf hairgrass all around the the foreground/sides. i saw a pic of a scape like that and it was awesome. or i might just do another jungle(cheaper), but i suck at side oriented DW scaping so i need to rearrange things a bit..


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> something like a rock formation in the middle, with some stems (rotala colorata and green needle leaf probably) coming out from behind it and some dwarf hairgrass all around the the foreground/sides. i saw a pic of a scape like that and it was awesome. or i might just do another jungle(cheaper), but i suck at side oriented DW scaping so i need to rearrange things a bit..


that is what I was originally going to do with my mini m. I was going to have a bunch of ammania behind a rock scape with some 'belem'


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap is that Blyxa on the right side?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Holy crap is that Blyxa on the right side?


it looks like it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

how is that a holy crap moment lmao and yes it is.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Woooooow mine doesn't look anything like that


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

well my co2's off the charts. the drop checker is showing the color of less than 1bps, its like solid yellow now. and i have aquasoil


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

What kind of rocks are you looking at that cost $50?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

anything from AFA :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i thought my reg broke the other day but it turns out i just ran out of co2  i put together a new scape today. its soso. we'll see how it grows in...  pics in a few.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so this tanks days are over... ive torn it down to start another reef


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

uh-huh
i know what day it is lol
:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

what day is it again?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh yeah, april fools


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> oh yeah, april fools


GAH!!!

we got our annoying english teacher good today... anyway...

lol, it looks nice.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

no dude it looks like $&*# right now :hihi: i gotta get rid of those melted ricca rocks and that melted HC. 

our english teacher pulled the classic "clear your desks for the test........................AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!! April fools!!"


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> no dude it looks like $&*# right now :hihi: i gotta get rid of those melted ricca rocks and that melted HC.
> 
> our english teacher pulled the classic "clear your desks for the test........................AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!! April fools!!"


haha.

but, yeah, ditch the riccia


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i thought i could save it


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha everyone's Riccia needs to be ditched.

I shouldn't be talking:icon_roll


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I shouldn't be talking:icon_roll


Shut up.











jk


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Haha everyone's Riccia needs to be ditched.
> 
> I shouldn't be talking:icon_roll


trimma yo ricca!  i will fly myself to cali and trim it for you if i have to..


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

you just need some rocks in that scape...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


>


Do you still have the Low Grow Hygro that's in the middle?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Do you still have the Low Grow Hygro that's in the middle?


yup its off on the right side, kind of out of view


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Updateeeeeeeee the tank pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its an algae farm at the moment, i keep forgetting to fert :icon_redf i need to get otos and hopefully this tank will turn around.

i was really close to tearing this tank down and making another reef, but i saw one of my old pictures and couldnt do it :icon_cool


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It can't have as much algae as mine:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> It can't have as much algae as mine:hihi:


are all 4 panes of glass covered in diatoms and gsa? i cant even tell if my rotala green is still green underneath all the brown! im gonna scrape it and do a w/c rigt now


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> are all 4 panes of glass covered in diatoms and gsa? i cant even tell if my rotala green is still green underneath all the brown! im gonna scrape it and do a w/c rigt now


Uhhhh all 4 sides have GSA but they're not covered with it But I do have some clado and BBA in the inside


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont have any nasty algae like clado or bba. just diatoms errvrywhere and gsa.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Because you have pressurized CO2 and/or your CO2 levels remain consistent


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is true


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> i dont have any nasty algae like clado or bba. just diatoms errvrywhere and gsa.


I have same problem in my tanks. Keep cleaning gsa every week and they keep appearing back. I never dosed phosphate separately but I just ordered my pack of dry ferts and plan to follow a strict regime. Hopefully that will produce better results.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dose a bit more P for the GSA, and get some otos to help with the diatoms.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its alive!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

did you put the nice light back on it?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> did you put the nice light back on it?


the nice light?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> the nice light?


idk, did you change lights for your reef, then change back?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nope. i had a 2x40 current from the 10g that was on the 20. now the 2 2x18s are on there until i get my catalina solar


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> nope. i had a 2x40 current from the 10g that was on the 20. now the 2 2x18s are on there until i get my catalina solar


the new kind?    :icon_surp:biggrin:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> the new kind?    :icon_surp:biggrin:


yessir! they look so sleek. im going to try and install a fan and a moon light


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> its alive!!!


But we can't see inside the tank


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

So, this tank is torn down and now residing at billys (aka god91234, aka the dude who has a mohawk and is shooting an assult rifle in his avatar's house) anyone thinking of stealing it, dont. his dog will pwn you. 

but anyway, that basically paid for everything in this tank


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

(Me imitating a newbie) Oooooh it's Nemo!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> (Me imitating a newbie)


pfft, imitating? :hihi:
lol, just kidding 
are you ever gonna get that clown a mate?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

stfu his name is leonidas. or sparticus. i forget which fish is which. 

and no mates. hes happy enough alone  i'll get him a nem though when i find a cool one.


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

I love the way you have your driftwood placed. I think if you added some HC to cover up all that space in the front, your tank would be absolutely amazing. the middle of your tank is also kind of plain. maybe a bush of some sort of crypt. I'm not aquascapist, but you should definately go with either HC or Glosso in the front.


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

thought i would show the direction i took the tank. just a standard plug and play ADA tank foreground + mid ground throw in some sticks Chris was more inventive but i just wanted a easy tank on this one :
just have to wait for the UG to fill in the foreground it on its way it was a 1"x1" square about a month or two ago 










and this is my killer dog all 15 lbs of him: 








but let it be known he shoots my AK better than i do :icon_wink


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey man the tank looks great! is that the blyxa and MU i gave you? and that dog is as scary as ever


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice tank. Are those platies? If you got a female in there, you can hope to see a lot of babies. I got about 20 from 3 that I bought in 7 months (and thats after most of the frys getting eaten). 

They match very well in your tank.


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Hey man the tank looks great! is that the blyxa and MU i gave you? and that dog is as scary as ever


Yep they are blyxa and MU u gave me. i really like the MU nice yellowish color and rounded leaves are pretty.



malaybiswas said:


> Nice tank. Are those platies? If you got a female in there, you can hope to see a lot of babies. I got about 20 from 3 that I bought in 7 months (and thats after most of the frys getting eaten).
> 
> They match very well in your tank.


yea "dwarf" platies i am am growing out some fry in a 10 gal tanks. i read allot of conflicting information about how they got "dwarfed".
some saying they are just breed down, some saying they put hormones in the water to dwarf them. Thats why i am growing the fry so i can see if the babies get full size or stay small.
they where cheap ::2 for 3:: pretty, and worth an experiment.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

hey your tank looks great. i just got my first ADA as bday present and its also 45-P. I dont how am i going to start with it yet and i dont have the other equipment as of now. I might get some tips from you before i start .


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't you miss planted tanks, Chase?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Don't you miss planted tanks, Chase?


Probably not hes got new friends to hang out with now over at salty land.

:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Probably not hes got new friends to hang out with now over at salty land.
> 
> :hihi:


haha, I'm over there too, but I still like planted tanks a little bit better


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I hate NR.com. everyone talks about everything but their tank. its like wtf i need some sound advice/criticism. I like you guys better  

But ive been contemplating setting up a 20L shrimpy adventure. just moss, ferns, and a T5 light. when i get a job, maybe....


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i say a 20l with a 100% moss lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its a possibility my man


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> But ive been contemplating setting up a 20L shrimpy adventure. just moss, ferns, and a T5 light. when i get a job, maybe....


I thought you do have a job

But yeah that would be a good tank...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

No real job  subway said eff you.


----------

